# Who has a lop (any type of lop) who's ears never lopped?



## Mariah (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello!

Me again! I have two lops- Kiwi and Papaya.

Kiwi is a holland lop who's ears took FOREVER to lop! They finally did.

So I also have Papaya- he is a fuzzy holland lop. He's 6 months old now, neutered and his ears are either airplanes or they are up still! Sometimes if he's just relaxing they are kinda down, but still not all the way down.

Anyone else have a lop who never lopped? I don't care if they lop as he's cute just the way he is!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 8, 2012)

When the ears lop can be genetic, some lines will lop earlier than others. 
The lopping is due to the shape of the head. So a rabbit whos head is not right for fully lopped ears may have more ear control or helicopter ears. You usually see this more in lop mixes, but it can come up in pure bred rabbits as well. 
At 6 months, he is pretty much full grown. He may fill out a bit and change a bit more, but I don't think that his ears will be fully lopped if they aren't now. Most lops have fully lopped by about 3 months old.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 9, 2012)

That's kinda what I figured but because Kiwis ears didn't lop until she was close to 6 months (see profile pic) I thought maybe, Papaya would be the same way.

Papaya is a pure bred as I did get him from the same breeder I had gotten Citrus (RIP) from. I saw both his parents and his litter mates. He was the only fuzzy in his litter and funny enough his ears were down when I first got him. He was housed in a barn that was hot so maybe the heat played a part with his ears being down when I got him. The breeder told me that every once in a while her doe would throw a fuzzy but it wasent very often. She had gotten the doe from a friend so she wasent entirely sure what her complete background was. She was a lop, but who knows what was in her genes! 

So maybe he's not a pure bred afterall? Who cares, he's adorable and I love him!

I was reading in the breed section of this forum, that American fuzzy lops can sometimes have airplane ears.


----------



## qtipthebun (Oct 9, 2012)

My dad's got a Holland mix who has helicopter ears. One ear lopped perfectly. The other stands straight up.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 9, 2012)

My new rhinelander had droppy ear tips for a couple days. It can be due to heat, stress or dehydration, so it could have been the heat that made your guys ears lop at the breeders. Mine is back to normal ears now. 

I don't know if being a fuzzy holland makes any difference. It could just be the combination of the mom and dad that made his head a big different so his ears don't lop all the way. 

Fuzzy Holland Lops are a gene mutation that occurs in Holland lops. I don't know the full reasoning behind it, but I think that some fuzzy breed was used a long time ago (at least in rabbit lives) and that has persisted as a recessive gene and pops up from time to time. Fuzzy Lops are a separate breed, but are related to Holland Lops.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 9, 2012)

So my Papaya is a mutant? LOL Of course I pick the mutant bunny


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 9, 2012)

I think pretty much all domestic bunnies are mutants. Gene mutations caused everything from different colours to ears and some breeds (like angoras or rex).


----------



## lauratunes12 (Oct 9, 2012)

I kinda love the airplane ears.  we were nervous about Faith's ears at first, because when we got her, she had one ear straight up, and the other airplaned. The breeder assured us they were just in transition. Sure enough, a week or two after getting her, her ears were fully lopped. That was 8-9 weeks old. We plan on showing her, that's the only reason we were nervous about her ears, because I do think it was kinda cute, she looked like a nun.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 9, 2012)

Papaya looks like he's wearing a helmet! Te hehehehe


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 9, 2012)

Lilli is a large cross breed whose ears stick strait out--looks like and airplane taxiing when she runs.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 9, 2012)

My Holland buck, Bruiser, has lots of ear control, and when he's out, he'll generally have one ear sticking straight up! Whenever he's back in his quarters though, both ears are down.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 9, 2012)

That's like Papaya too. When he's just relaxing one of his ears is mostly down. The other either airplaning or up! When he's out and about they are always up!


----------



## Pie (Oct 10, 2012)

Alice has one lopped and one straight up. She's still about 5 months, so I guess there's hope for the other one. =P


----------



## littl3red (Oct 10, 2012)

Both of Teddy's ears are lopped. It would be sooooooooo funny to see an elop with un-lopped ears...


----------



## Mariah (Oct 10, 2012)

I wish I could post pics! That's exactly what Papaya looks like. A lop with non loppy ears


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 10, 2012)

Littl3red, I wish I still had pics of me holding my buck's ears up, I'd post them for you!


----------



## Kipcha (Oct 10, 2012)

Buttercup's Mama was a true lop and he Dad was pretty loppy as well, but Buttercup has never quite really lopped. Every now and then she will but usually... Nah.


----------



## littl3red (Oct 10, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## cwolfec (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh my that is a sweet picture! haha 

I have a lop mix whose hears never flopped. I think he is more of the mix part than the lop part! He kinda looks like the above picture too. His ears are pretty expressive because they "bounce" around more.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 11, 2012)

Omg! Buttercup is adorable! I thought I was the only one who ended up with a lop with unloped ears! I guess not! So sweet!


----------



## Mariah (Oct 14, 2012)

So I figured out how to post pics! Here is Papaya:


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 14, 2012)

awwwww!! he's such a cutie


----------



## MiserySmith (Oct 14, 2012)

Peppy's ears flopped but not all the way. Sometimes they're droopier than others. This is one of the first pictures we got of him: 


Pepster
and he's 4 years old so it isn't a case of late ear flopping.


----------



## holtzchick (Oct 15, 2012)

Awh! These buns are so cute! Phoenix has very flexible ears and will sometimes lop them or sometimes have one down and one up but most of the time they are up. She definitely has lop in her, when I put her ears down, she looks like a lop mix and she is also around 4.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 15, 2012)

Peppy is too cute! He looks like my Kiwi!

This is what kiwi looked like as a baby. I didn't think her ears would ever lop!






And then:


----------



## Hummingbird (Mar 20, 2015)

I am new to bunnies, and I am just a pet owner, but I am trying to learn more...
And I'm a bit concerned about my bunny.
I have a 5 month old holland lop doe that I got from a purebred show breeder...
When I got her at 8 weeks her ears were fully lopped. Then as she started growing, just a few weeks later, they airplaned and often stick straight up to this day, with no sign of going down. She does have pretty short, fat ears.
I am so confused about why they were lopped before and now they're not.
I'm wondering how I can tell if she has a narrow crown or if she is just in a funny growth phase... how can I tell if they ever will lop? I think she's cute just the way she is, and I like airplane ears, but when her ears stick straight up she looks really strange, like it's not natural for her...
Thanks!


----------



## Calia (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi Hummingbird!! Before I have Calia and Nayer whose ears are straight up , I had 3 normal lops. I don't know the exactly breed they were but i know that they were lops. I had 2 males and one female . so, the female at the first time has her earns up but finally at the second month her earns came down slowly but they never came up again. But, I remember when i bought a lop in a shop .They told that she was a lop but she had her erns up... With the past of the time, her earns never come down and i didn't know wht. Oe day she felt ill because her earns are infected so muy i advise you go to the vet to take an usual looked because it is a good form to prevent possible problems.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Mar 24, 2015)

I have two bunnies, 1 who both ears didn't flop and one bunny with one ear up and one ear down, so it can be natural for there ears not to flop&#128522;


----------



## Calia (Mar 24, 2015)

Maybe yes


----------

